# i think im over thinking



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

ok i have a chance to bid 6 commercial jobs at the moment plus im starting a basement job next week. I like doing the residential jobs because i can physically go in and measure everything out and say ok this is what you need and give my bid.

Well these commercial jobs i just cant friggan figure out by looking at the plans. My drywall supplyer gave me his national gypsum book and gp book as well as a book on metal studs. a lot of helpfull info because he said these are what architechs have. but when i try to figure out blue prints i get all confused dont knwo it im over thinking everything or just to many things for my eye to catch. ive tryed printing off all the wall specs and stuff so i can look at them when i print off a copy of the floor plan. i just cant seem to get it. what can i do different


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> ok i have a chance to bid 6 commercial jobs at the moment plus im starting a basement job next week. I like doing the residential jobs because i can physically go in and measure everything out and say ok this is what you need and give my bid.
> 
> Well these commercial jobs i just cant friggan figure out by looking at the plans. My drywall supplyer gave me his national gypsum book and gp book as well as a book on metal studs. a lot of helpfull info because he said these are what architechs have. but when i try to figure out blue prints i get all confused dont knwo it im over thinking everything or just to many things for my eye to catch. ive tryed printing off all the wall specs and stuff so i can look at them when i print off a copy of the floor plan. i just cant seem to get it. what can i do different


Asking for our help again

I say stick to the basement jobs:whistling2:


----------



## DrywallerDustin (Mar 1, 2013)

If you can't figure them out to bid, what hope is there for you to build them? I understand wanting to move up to bigger and better things, but maybe start out in commercial with something simple, Ti's and such. 
Trying to bid jobs you can't make sense of will just lead to you losing a lot of money.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Asking for our help again
> 
> I say stick to the basement jobs:whistling2:


 Hey !! Those basement jobs are hard to figure at times.:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

You're having trouble because commercial jobs are f***ed up, and it takes a long time to bid them. You're constantly cross referencing between pages to make sure you have a good understanding of the details and assemblies.

If you can't figure it out, you're going to need to talk to someone in person.....you're not going to get the information you need here. It's too complicated.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

F it... bid it high :yes:. You can bid it based on the square footage of the building pretty easily if you know what you are doing. We use a "formula" that we have constructed over many years that always gets us "close". By close I mean consistently about 20-30 sheets higher than a physical count which is what you need when bidding a job.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> F it... bid it high :yes:. You can bid it based on the square footage of the building pretty easily if you know what you are doing. We use a "formula" that we have constructed over many years that always gets us "close". By close I mean consistently about 20-30 sheets higher than a physical count which is what you need when bidding a job.


 Then get a bunch of Mexicans to do all the work for you for a little of nothin....If you under bid the the job..no worries you'll still come out on top:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> F it... bid it high :yes:. You can bid it based on the square footage of the building pretty easily if you know what you are doing. We use a "formula" that we have constructed over many years that always gets us "close". By close I mean consistently about 20-30 sheets higher than a physical count which is what you need when bidding a job.


I'm afraid that the OP doesn't even know where to start....and "bidding it high" to him, could wind up being "bankruptcy low".


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> Then get a bunch of Mexicans to do all the work for you for a little of nothin....If you under bid the the job..no worries you'll still come out on top:thumbup:


:lol:

Although, you know moore.....I think Disanto might be a hispanic name? You're going to offend him.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> :lol:
> 
> Although, you know moore.....I think Disanto might be a hispanic name? You're going to offend him.


if all his illegal relatives are doing the grunt work for him then I would be the one offended.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Share your wealth and team up with someone more experienceed in commercial and learn from him. Baby steps..... baby steps :yes:


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Are you in a position to wait 60 to 90 days on your first draw? do you have the funds to pay your supplier & labor while waiting on draws?What do you think of a 10% retainage until completion? Do you have enough liability coverage.

I hope you have made a good profit on those basements!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Then get a bunch of Mexicans to do all the work for you for a little of nothin....If you under bid the the job..no worries you'll still come out on top:thumbup:


Exactly Moore! Dang and here I thought you were racist against the Mexi's :yes:. On a serious note Moore, we actually are giving the finishers $1 more a board to finish since work is picking up.


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> :lol:
> 
> Although, you know moore.....I think Disanto might be a hispanic name? You're going to offend him.


its italian and we dont got mexicans up here all we got is a bunch of canadians taking over there showing up four to five tour busses at a time


----------



## DiSantodrywall&paint (May 2, 2010)

also i can come up with the number of sheets but it doesnt say anywhere in the specs if i have to do the metal framing for the walls and i dont know if its my responsabiltiy to put down the flexable fire sealent at the base of the walls etc. its the little stuff


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> also i can come up with the number of sheets but it doesnt say anywhere in the specs if i have to do the metal framing for the walls and i dont know if its my responsabiltiy to put down the flexable fire sealent at the base of the walls etc. its the little stuff


I would ask the builder what he wants from your business.....


----------



## DrywallerDustin (Mar 1, 2013)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> also i can come up with the number of sheets but it doesnt say anywhere in the specs if i have to do the metal framing for the walls and i dont know if its my responsabiltiy to put down the flexable fire sealent at the base of the walls etc. its the little stuff



Dude, I think what a lot of people are trying to tell you is if you've had enough experience in the trade to have decided to give it a go in this business, you should know these things. It's generally dictated by industry standards, It's up to you to know the standards in your area and to spell it out if you're deviating from that.
Somebody offered the advice of finding somebody more experienced to help you, I think that might be the best route, find somebody local who you can trust, and give them the lions share of the profits to help you.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Send them to me. I'll estimate commercial for .015 a sq ft. In other words a job with a footprint of 10,000 sq ft will cost $150 for a real estimate. Material list and labor estimate.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

moore said:


> Hey !! Those basement jobs are hard to figure at times.:whistling2:


:yes:Especially when the HO fails to mention wanting all windows,doors and openings beaded....and the dreaded " That's just not what I pictured" after you've hung a staggering 5 sheets:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> its italian and we dont got mexicans up here all we got is a bunch of canadians taking over there showing up four to five tour busses at a time


Well lucky you:thumbup:

The average IQ level has sky rocketed by leaps and bounds in your neighbourhood.:whistling2:


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well lucky you:thumbup:
> 
> The average IQ level has sky rocketed by leaps and bounds in your neighbourhood.:whistling2:


Think the key words there were "takeing over"


----------



## Perkcon (Nov 25, 2012)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> also i can come up with the number of sheets but it doesnt say anywhere in the specs if i have to do the metal framing for the walls and i dont know if its my responsabiltiy to put down the flexable fire sealent at the base of the walls etc. its the little stuff


Little stuff? Do you know how much Hilti fire sealant costs? how about the $200 gun just to apply it. Ya if missed that little stuff is not a big deal.....


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

Perkcon said:


> Little stuff? Do you know how much Hilti fire sealant costs? how about the $200 gun just to apply it. Ya if missed that little stuff is not a big deal.....


As professionals we are aware of the cost of this stuff and its certainly doesn't represent a little thing on any of the commercial jobs ive done. however that being said this whole thread provides insight to how mr. Disanto probably would not. He is thanking you right now lol. I propose he register his company with a question mark at the end :thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Deezal said:


> I propose he register his company with a question mark at the end :thumbsup:


:lol:

"Well, no, I've never bid a job like this before, but I have a circle of professionals whom I can call on for any needed information. I call them Drywall Talkers"


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> :lol:
> 
> "Well, no, I've never bid a job like this before, but I have a circle of professionals whom I can call on for any needed information. I call them BULL SH1T Drywall Talkers"


I corrected your post for you Slim







:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This article is about the expletive. For other uses, see Bull**** (disambiguation).








Look up _*bull*****_ in Wiktionary, the free dictionary.*Bull***** (also *bullcrap*) is a common English expletive which may be shortened to the euphemism *bull* or the initialism *BS*. In British English, "bollocks" is a comparable expletive, although bull**** is commonly used in British English. It is a slang profanity term meaning either (literally) bovine excrement or, more commonly, "nonsense", especially in a rebuking response to communication or actions viewed as deceiving, misleading, disingenuous or false. As with many expletives, the term can be used as an interjection or as many other parts of speech, and can carry a wide variety of meanings.
It can be used either as a noun or as a verb. While the word is generally used in a deprecating sense, it may imply a measure of respect for language skills, or frivolity, among various other benign usages. In philosophy, Harry Frankfurt, among others, analyzed the concept of bull**** as related to but distinct from lying.
Outside of the philosophical and discursive studies, the everyday phrase _bull****_ conveys a measure of dissatisfaction with something or someone, but does not generally describe any role of truth in the matter.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> This article is about the expletive. For other uses, see Bull**** (disambiguation).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look who's the Professor NOW! :laughing:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

DiSantodrywall&paint said:


> ok i have a chance to bid 6 commercial jobs at the moment plus im starting a basement job next week. I like doing the residential jobs because i can physically go in and measure everything out and say ok this is what you need and give my bid.
> 
> Well these commercial jobs i just cant friggan figure out by looking at the plans. My drywall supplyer gave me his national gypsum book and gp book as well as a book on metal studs. a lot of helpfull info because he said these are what architechs have. but when i try to figure out blue prints i get all confused dont knwo it im over thinking everything or just to many things for my eye to catch. ive tryed printing off all the wall specs and stuff so i can look at them when i print off a copy of the floor plan. i just cant seem to get it. what can i do different


 the 2$chinook is right on thre monery- i miss some thingshttp://www.montereyrentals.com/ but whatever-ruin free little bob


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

moore said:


> This article is about the expletive. For other uses, see Bull**** (disambiguation).
> 
> 
> 
> ...






the phych ant right.-besides the moore and ca-canada - and them othedrf crazies- WELL aint it great ?


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

harvey randall said:


> the 2$chinook is right on thre monery- i miss some thingshttp://www.montereyrentals.com/ but whatever-ruin free little bob


 i think a hundred of us could buy monterey bay


----------



## Deezal (Mar 9, 2013)

harvey randall said:


> i think a hundred of us could buy monterey bay


Not sure if Steinbeck would be turning in his grave or not. I have visions....... A modern tale of drywallers lusting and rejecting society fuelled by wine....... We could call it "shallow flats"


----------



## maggie (Feb 26, 2013)

I also think too much offen. Anyone here need material for ceilings & patitions, we are sure we can help.

From Shenzhen Excel Building Products Co., Ltd.
www.cnebp.com
We are solution of construction: steel framing, light steel frame, structure frame, stud and track, furring channel, T grid, ceiling grid, metal ceiling, magnesium oxide board, gypsum board, fiber cement board, steel structure, C channel, U channel.​


----------



## tony (Mar 16, 2013)

*hi*

here it says much covers the little there


----------



## tony (Mar 16, 2013)

if I can help here I am


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

tony said:


> here it says much covers the little there


Is this an avant garde haiku?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Is this an avant garde haiku?


 In not so many words..I'm ready to go ta work!!! Just give me a call!!:thumbsup:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*so disanto drywall and paint*

kinda like calling a physics professor at the u and asking how to split the atom. but on the other hand-:blink: maybe mr. DiSanto was just trying to make a jump. even if he wasnt prepared, and i DIG THAT. so disanto drywall and paint-61 moosehead blvd, bangor, maine 04401-207-735-8563. what some said ---pay the profit margin to an oldy that can walk the bid on the blues. if you get the job then walk every sq inch, and take your time ole kid. nothin free---so you have to pay by learning. good luck ole kid- harve.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*haiku*



SlimPickins said:


> Is this an avant garde haiku?


you know slim pickins-i really dig your style-but i cant squeeze 5 syllables in to this last line:blink: it was the last line that skanked me into 8 syllables-stead of 7


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

Deezal said:


> Not sure if Steinbeck would be turning in his grave or not. I have visions....... A modern tale of drywallers lusting and rejecting society fuelled by wine....... We could call it "shallow flats"


well read- and nicely done tough guy


----------

